# MAC - Pro product extension - June/July 07



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

I posted these in the Pro Line extension thread.  Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=792832#post792832


----------



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Place all your Pro product extension swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 600 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the pro product extension discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the MAC Pro website.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2007)

In swatch and in the pots: Left - Bottle Green and Right - Riot











On NW25


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 26, 2007)

*Some new MAC pro color pixs*

Just went to vegas and bought some pro colors so i decided to post up some pixs.

1. Pro Soot
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...el687/Soot.jpg
2. Pro Indian Ink
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20.../IndianInk.jpg
3. Pro Kelly
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...l687/Kelly.jpg
4. Pro Deep Damson - Reminds me of sketch but lighter
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...DeepDamson.jpg
5. Pro Bottle Green
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...ottleGreen.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 28, 2007)

All swatched on NW20 skin on top of overcast shadestick:

right to left and top to bottom:

Sour Lemon, Atlantic Blue, Naval, Indian Ink
Blush Calm, Bright Sunshine, Sour Lemon, Vibrant Grape
Bio Green
Near my thumb is clear blue sky paint stick and cantaloupe blush under it










http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...28132Small.jpg

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...28134Small.jpg


The best pic of the colors imo:

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...28137Small.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 28, 2007)

And some more:

Cantaloupe and red pepper on bottom right




Sour Lemon, Kelly, Vibrant Grape, Indian Ink
Bright Sunshine, Blue Calm


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 1, 2007)

Vibrant Grape (Pro) v. Similar Colours (including C Shock's Romping):


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 1, 2007)

Bottle Green (Pro) v. Similar Shadows











Bottle Green (left) and Femme Noir (right) on NW25:


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 9, 2007)

Far Left is Devil and Apple Red without base and on top of Overcast SS
Middle top is Vibrant Grape Middle Bottom is Endless Love Alone and then over Overcast SS
Endless love is a bit lighter than Vibrant grape but they are close enough if you have one you dont really need the other.
Far right on top of Overcast SS is:
Bright Sunshine
Blue Calm
Kelly

http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...swatchesbl.JPG

Left: Apple Red
Right: Devil






Shadows from top left
Eyepopping - Bright Sunshine
Vibrant Grape - Blue Calm
Endless Love - Kelly


----------



## archangeli (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 28, 2007)

Cantaloupe Blush on NW15:


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Azalea blush





Atlantic Blue eyeshadow





Bright Sunshine eyeshadow


----------



## lizsybarite (Aug 31, 2007)

Atlantic Blue and Bottle Green:






Atlantic Blue, Bottle Green, and Plumage (NC15, no base):


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

*LEFT TO RIGHT *

*Canary Yellow (PRO - matte), *Bitter, Tilt*, Aqua (PRO - matte), Bottle Green (PRO - matte)*

*Bright Sunshine (PRO - frost), Sour Lemon (PRO - satin),* blank, Shimmermoss, Newly Minted

Juxt,* Bio Green (PRO - frost),* Zonk Bleu!, Steamy,* Kelly (PRO - satin)*


----------

